# Confessions…



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Recent mention of a torn rug and devoured leftovers, along with the 100% obedience thread got me thinking…. I think we can all use some comedic relief (even if you weren’t laughing in the moment) and reminders that we’re all human and our dogs aren’t perfect.

So, share your “I should have known better” moments. No comments, questions or explanations - just stories and hopefully some 😳 but mostly 🤣 reactions.

Mine… crossing a parking lot with Keystone on a flexi in one hand, coffee in the other, with my dog trainer friend and her dog also on a flexi, in the presence of ground squirrels 😬

My knee has finally healed 😔

Next…..


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Years ago with a pitti mix sitting around a campfire, dog suddenly charges into the dark and I grab the nylon leash. Resulted in rope burned fingers and dead racoon. I knew not to grab a nylon rope because you will get rope burns, but in the moment I still did it. 

Now only leather leashes


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Throwing a ball as a reward for a successful track, only to find the tracking line was wrapped around my ankle...fortunately, neither of us was hurt, though I did get yanked off my feet.

Oh, and trying to teach my headstrong young rescue that she still needed to obey me when she was off leash, playing with my room mate's dog... I attached a 30 ft. length of sash cord to her collar, thinking that would be enough to stop her when she bolted after the other dog...

When she hit the end of the line, I did a complete forward somersault. I spent the next week or so with bandaids on most of my fingers. I still have a small scar on one of my fingers as a reminder of my stupidity. 

Leaving Star in a motel room while I went to eat dinner, and forgetting about the treats I had in my jacket pocket. Bye, bye pocket!

I've owned numerous dogs since I got my first one around 1985. I'm sure there's lots more I could add to this post!


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Having company over for dinner. I was thawing a 16 pack of chicken thighs on the counter. I'm back in the bedroom and I hear my male Great Dane, and my female Doberman growling at each other, I'm thinking what the heck, they get along so well, why are they growling. I go into the kitchen, and my chicken thighs are on the floor, both of them having a good old time. The Dane had never counter surfed before, I figured the Dobie put him up to it.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Another really good one: I baked a layer cake for one of my step-son's birthdays. I put one layer in the cupboard to cool, and left the other one well back on the counter, thinking it would be safe there.

I came home from church to find the one on the counter was gone.  Yup, the entire layer!

Okay, so we will only have HALF a layer cake, then.

I halved the icing recipe, and cut the remaining layer in two. It looked quite nice when I was finished icing it.

After the birthday dinner and celebration, the boys helped me clear the table, and after they left, I watched some TV. I then decided I'd like to have another piece of cake, but I couldn't find it.

I called up one of the boys, and asked where they'd put the cake. "Oh, I left it on the counter," Kevin replied.

There was nothing on the counter but an empty plate with a few crumbs of chocolate cake and icing on it. Score another one for Star, my counter surfer, and dog with the cast-iron gut!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

My mom cooked us pork chops last night. After eating we all went to bed. I’ve been sleeping upstairs and she was sleep on the couch since she had to go to work later that night. About an hour later I wake up to her calling my name. Apparently Bear had his front paws up on the kitchen counter trying to reach the last pork chop while Cion was mowing down one on the ground. There was 3 left so presumably one was already devoured. If there’s one thing about Bear, the combination of nose and stomach will always get him into something.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

When Neb was a year old, my family (husband, brother, my mom) took my mom out for dinner for Mother's Day. I'd been backpacking the weekend before and left my pack with extra 'in case of emergency' food in it out. 

Get home, Luc's gotten into the pack and food bag (without tearing anything, I still don't know how he managed that). He'd eaten two packets of instant oatmeal, and a bag of dehydrated food, plus a bunch of solid fuel hexamine tablets (which in a desperate google rush, I found not be toxic for dogs).

So all of this had expanded in his stomach, and he'd thrown up EVERYWHERE. We get it all cleaned up, let Neb out of his crate. Neb, despite not having had an accident for months upon months, ran out and peed all over the carpet.

Happy Mother's Day to me!


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

My niece's two wonderful GSD's produced a litter last spring, and every puppy was adopted by a family member. As such, we have GSD family reunions. Our first was last month, with the sire, dam, and five of the six puppies (five months old at the time) all in attendance. The dogs all romped in the yard for about an hour, then someone had the idea to go into the house. After all, our dogs are all well-mannered and obedient house dogs, right? Right...

Skye was the first to observe the long, slick wooden coffee table. With a running leap, she sprung onto it. With the dexterity of a figure skater, she gracefully slid to the end and fell to the floor. Athena was next, then Mia, then Blu. The result was a big puppy ball that merrily rolled across the floor and knocked over everything in its wake. Meanwhile, nestled comfortably _on the couch_, Ruger and Damon laughed to see such sport, and Ari ran away to the kitchen to carefully calculate the possibilities of trash diving and counter surfing. 

Someday, these dogs will be older, and _might_ contentedly lie at our feet while we enjoy conversation and dessert. In the meantime, I suspect future GSD family reunions will be confined to outdoor barbecues.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Wise idea! What shape was the table in after those antics?

I made the mistake of treating myself to a new coffee table shortly before adopting Eska. I should have just left my old thrift store table in the living room - she chewed the new one to pieces!! :'(


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

I was so busy corralling the Kraken (aka Athena) that I didn't really look, but I strongly suspect a few "designer lines" were added to the smooth surface of that coffee table...


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Bought a miniature Christmas cake at a bake sale and left it with my husbands keys/wallet etc. to take to his mom as a gift. Thought it was far enough back from the edge that Quinn couldn't reach it and anyway, he was my good boy who NEVER counter surfed. Well he did, I came back home to find the Saran Wrap only. The cake was full of brandy, raisins, currents, sugar so off to the emergency vet. One dose of Apo-morphine, another of charcoal, a lot of barf and $300 later we were on the way back home, lesson learned.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Beau knows he’s not allowed to eat cat food and he very rarely has access to it, but it does happen on occasion. I can usually tell he’s doing something naughty when he disappears and I don’t hear anything.

Doesn’t come when called? I go find him and he’s furiously gulping down the cat food because he knows I’m coming to stop him. He often starts gagging on it before I’m able to get him away. It’s only happened 2 or 3 times, but boy does he love the cat food.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Many moons ago, I baked a ginger cake. Whilst it was baking, I washed up all the utensils and when the cake was baked, I put it on the counter to cool down. I had to nip upstairs, and I had only been gone a couple of minutes, when I came down, the cake pan was empty and clean.

I was convinced that I did bake a cake, so I looked around and noticed my dog asleep under the table, I bent down and was greeted by doggy breath with a hint of ginger😂


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Our girl Akela had an operation, and was on post-op pain meds. I thought I was supposed to give her a morning dose. So I did. Turned out my wife already had given her a dose. These were fairly powerful pain meds, so we got a panicked, contacted the emergency vet. They gave us solution more or less guaranteed to make dogs vomit. Akela lapped it up like it was chicken broth. Took her out on the yard, she sniffed and visited all the usual spots. Nuthin! Called the vet back. They said give it a little more time, works on just about every dog. Well, Akela must have had a cast iron stomach because neither the pain meds nor the solution which was supposed to make her barf had any seeming effect. She was at most a little sleepy/loopy. 
Vet finally said let her sleep it off if need be, bring her in right away if any complications. 

From that point on, my wife became the designated dispenser of medications.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

At least once a week, i come home to an empty, immaculately clean, yogurt container on my bed.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

As a young dog just under a year Apex grabbed a whole pot roast fresh out of the pressure cooker from the counter. We were standing around it. He was lightning fast. Darn roast was so hot he dropped it so fast. He never counter surfed again. Scared me I thought for sure his mouth would need medical treatment. He was only phased enough to never do it again. 

Apex had been a very difficult journey for me. I am hard on myself for my inability. I keep trying. 

I needed this thread.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My brother and sister-in-law once made homemade egg nog in a hue crystal bowl for a Christmas part including tons of whole eggs, rum, peppermint and heavy cream. They left it on the basement floor in a locked room to stay cold while they popped out out to pick something up.

I guess the door wasn't locked as well as they thought since they came home to the door ajar, 4" of egg nog missing and a very sick/drunk dog that puked most of the night.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Just a note since I can relate to the rope burned hands above. I walk Rogan more on a long 20' flat line since our neighborhood coyotes are so active this Fall. I wasn't paying attention when Harley alerted to one 50 feet away in the woods and before I knew what was going on, he bolted after it which is no big deal since he recalls easily even in mid chase. But Rogan broke when heHarleyd and I didn't see him until he was 15 feet into full flight on the 20 ft line....110 pounds of purpose built amped up GSD about to tear my arm out of the socket.

No time (or room) to react before he hit the end of the line that I actually managed to have a decent hold of but he just kept on going with barely a pause. I thought he must have broken the plastic clip on his collar but no, he broke the substantial metal clip on the end of the leash. I was actually lucky since the end of that leash is wrapped around my hand.

Thankfully, I always wear those rubberized think work gloves with him now.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I took my 3 Whippets and mutt all loose in the back of my SUV like always without any issues. This time however to pick up a few bags of raw beef knuckle bones, placed on the back seat. On the way back a fight broke out because the leader dog was guarding the load. So put the boss on the front seat, which made for more relaxed driving.


----------



## Hendrix&&Karma (Apr 13, 2021)

Traveling back home last thanksgiving after visiting mom out of town . She sent me home with some leftovers including a Cornish hen . Placed it on floor of front seat . Hendrix was traveling with me in the backseat. I stopped for gas and went inside used restroom room and came back and Hendrix was in the front seat and had tore the bag open and got to the Cornish hen and all i could do was laugh and call my mom 😂


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

I have a habit of putting treats in my pocket, then if I don't use them all, I forget about them. I use chicken jerky, and it does not create a mess, and I just forget it's there. But our boy can smell it, and he investigates and takes action when I'm not looking. Or he goes down by the laundry chute while we're asleep. So the pockets of a couple pair of otherwise perfectly decent looking pants have been "altered" by our male dog, looking for treats. Then I put those pants on, forget about the hole in the pocket, drop my car keys in the "pocket," and look puzzled when I feel them hit the floor by my shoe.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I was peacefully enjoying a late night stroll in the yard with two dogs on leashes with their regular collars. They were standing behind me when an animal rustled in the bushes. We have skunks, coyotes, and other night creatures, which is why they are leashed at night, so I foolishly hung onto the leashes. They took off, pulled me down and dragged me but I didn’t let go and they didn’t get into a dangerous fight. I broke a bone and had a related injury that took a year to fully heal and 20 weeks of physical therapy. The one who yanked me over was my 35 pounder. She was much younger and stronger then. My large fear biter rescued male stood still while I dragged myself to standing using his back for support.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro's daybed is where he gets his nails done, teeth brushed, ears cleaned, and stuff. His usual 'pay' is cheese pieces. I had to give him a chlorhexidine wipe this morning and I thought, what a treat, I'd pay him with a dehydrated duck neck. I walked away when I'd finished, then heard a polite little whine. He hadn't touched the duck neck. I 'twigged' to what his problem was, I'd paid him wrong, I got some cheese, quickly did his nails, paying him in cheese. Nitro was happy, and then ate the duck neck. Kind of 'fun', having a currency specific dog. Training treats don't have to be cheese.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I was doing some protection work with Nadja and though I had a steady hold on the line and my feet firmly planted, but I wasn’t ready for her launch at the helper! She yanked me almost to the ground, luckily I was able to catch myself and carry on. I’m only 100 ish pounds but tall and Nadja is 70-75 lbs so she’s almost as heavy as me. Another time I came home to Nadja out of her crate (she figured out how to open it if it wasn’t properly latched) and a piece of flooring that bridged the hardwood and carpet floors together had been ripped off and a puddle of pee next to it.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

It's taken me 5 years to teach Apex to heel and loose leash walk at home. LOL : /


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fodder said:


> At least once a week, i come home to an empty, immaculately clean, yogurt container on my bed.


I'd have my coffee and yogurt in front of my computer on the weekend, and when I was done I'd leave the spoon in the container and put it in the cup, so it wouldn't tip over. And then forget about it when I left the room to take a shower or whatever, forgetting that of course Halo would find it and chomp on it. She was incorrigible around food her entire life, so duh. 🤣

Sometimes she brought me the spoon, lol.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Squidwardp said:


> I have a habit of putting treats in my pocket, then if I don't use them all, I forget about them. I use chicken jerky, and it does not create a mess, and I just forget it's there. But our boy can smell it, and he investigates and takes action when I'm not looking. Or he goes down by the laundry chute while we're asleep. So the pockets of a couple pair of otherwise perfectly decent looking pants have been "altered" by our male dog, looking for treats. Then I put those pants on, forget about the hole in the pocket, drop my car keys in the "pocket," and look puzzled when I feel them hit the floor by my shoe.


I have a few pairs of jeans with half pockets. I have had to cut off the bottom of the pocket and sew it back up a little shorter.

It took me longer than I like to admit to realize that some as absent-minded as me should use a treat pouch and store it on the top shelf of the closet each and every time we come inside.

I still laugh every time I put my hand in my pocket and it only goes about halfway down.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

My dog is a butter thief.

My mom likes to bake. She will often put a stick of butter out on the counter to soften so it is room temperature in the morning. A few weeks ago she asked me to stop putting the butter back in the fridge when I clean up the kitchen. I told her I don't put them away, I like her baking. I asked her how long this had been going on, she said on and off for a couple of months.

Seems my boy has been stealing butter off the counter and eating it, paper and all. I never saw any remnants. Now, mom leaves the butter on top of the microwave to soften. It has not disappeared since.


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

Honey Maid said:


> Having company over for dinner. I was thawing a 16 pack of chicken thighs on the counter....


LOL I know the end to this story


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

davewis said:


> My dog is a butter thief.
> ...Now, mom leaves the butter on top of the microwave to soften. It has not disappeared since.


Maggie is also a butter thief. Word to the wise - tell your mom to put the butter INSIDE the microwave, with the door CLOSED.


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

I don’t know if this story fits here because I honestly wouldn’t have known better until it happened, but, I used to have an Akita/GSD mix named Tatanka. He was pretty good about hanging out by himself whenever I’d leave the house. However I soon realized he would counter surf while I was away because I’d come home to a house full of shredded paper towels. I started storing the paper towels in a cupboard, and I made sure to never leave food out. Well one night I came home pretty late and Tanka very excitedly greeted me with a large kitchen knife. He was holding it by the handle and looked like the happiest serial killer to ever exist 
the knife was dirty in the kitchen sink, so that was a new area I had to make sure was clear before leaving the house!










somehow no dog mouths were harmed in this incident! I snapped a picture because I never wanted to forget how crazy it was coming home to that, lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have these great dogs with awesome recall. And then I stopped to get gas, and my almost 12 year old bitch got out of the back seat to keep my seat warm. She wouldn't go back the way she came, so I opened the door for her and then opened the back door to get her back up and in where she belonged. Only her 3 year old daughter popped right out of the car -- main street in Jefferson, on Halloween and there were people and dogs and costumes and suddenly both of my dogs were out there and trying to get themselves killed. I got them back and in the car, but it wasn't pretty. It isn't even that they wouldn't come. It was that they wouldn't load up. Bear is just not loading well anymore because she is old, and the 3 year old is just hard to hang onto when you are trying to boost a big bitch up into the seat. For some reason she did not want to go in before her dam. Mostly just embarrassing. At home, (out in the country), or at my friend's house (on the mountain) there is just nothing but getting in the car. But in town getting into the car suddenly becomes more interesting. They are not robots. They are still great dogs with awesome recall though. And this is generally why I like to take one dog at a time.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I was taking a NW class with my first GSD Finn. The class was in a warehouse and the instructor had put some ring gates across part of the room so the dogs could be let into the search area to search on their own without their handlers. The instructor always made and brought these tuna treats that all the dogs loved, and had a container of them on a table on the other side of the gates. I set Finn loose in the search area, closed the gate, and stepped back. His head came up and he walked over to a section of the ring gate across from the table, then popped over the probably 3.5 foot gate in a beautiful jump, without any hesitation, and went over to the tuna treats container. We all burst out laughing and he got his treats for such a beautiful jump and creative problem solving.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

davewis said:


> My dog is a butter thief.
> 
> My mom likes to bake. She will often put a stick of butter out on the counter to soften so it is room temperature in the morning. A few weeks ago she asked me to stop putting the butter back in the fridge when I clean up the kitchen. I told her I don't put them away, I like her baking. I asked her how long this had been going on, she said on and off for a couple of months.
> 
> Seems my boy has been stealing butter off the counter and eating it, paper and all. I never saw any remnants. Now, mom leaves the butter on top of the microwave to soften. It has not disappeared since.


Wow, you'd think that would make itself evident on the way out the back door, if you know what I mean


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I stopped for gas once on a hot Summer day, pumped gas and went inside to pay. A minute later, there's my female GSD beside me, she'd jumped out the window to follow me and just waited by the door until a customer left and she came in the open door. She just looked at me like "Hey you forgot me!"


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

davewis said:


> My dog is a butter thief.
> 
> My mom likes to bake. She will often put a stick of butter out on the counter to soften so it is room temperature in the morning. A few weeks ago she asked me to stop putting the butter back in the fridge when I clean up the kitchen. I told her I don't put them away, I like her baking. I asked her how long this had been going on, she said on and off for a couple of months.
> 
> Seems my boy has been stealing butter off the counter and eating it, paper and all. I never saw any remnants. Now, mom leaves the butter on top of the microwave to soften. It has not disappeared since.


I’ve had to pull out the butter wrapper from my last boy’s butt. My brother and wife gave us the perfect gift that year - a covered butter dish lol.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

WNGD said:


> A minute later, there's my female GSD beside me, she'd jumped out the window to follow me and just waited by the door until a customer left and she came in the open door. She just looked at me like "Hey you forgot me!"


A Golden I had when I was a teenager did something similar, but she just stepped on the automatic door opener at the grocery store.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

We used to have Borzois along with GSD. Our male Borzoi was napping on the couch while a visiting friend was eating a bowl of Mac and cheese. Phone rings (this was before we all had cell phones) so he gets up to answer the phone, leaving the bowl on the coffee table, first checking to make sure the dog was still asleep.

Comes back, dog still seems to be sleeping, bowl still on the coffee table, but doesn't seem quite as full as before. Decides it must be fine and starts eating again. 

Then he glances at the dog and sees a single noodle stuck on the end of the dog's nose. Clever dog.

Had a couple of young GSD's a few or maybe several years back now. I had just bought a 20 pound bag of safflower seeds for the birds and left it in a downstairs hallway. 

Went outside to do a few chores I didn't want the pup's help with and came back to find those little seeds all over the first floor of the house. They must have dragged that bag everywhere until it was empty and for years afterward I was still finding them.

Had a mixed breed that found himself a new friend and brought it to show me. He had a full grown possum hanging out all around his mouth. The possum was totally stiff and I knew it had to be dead. So I told the dog to drop it and he gently set it down. 

Took the dogs inside while I got ready to dispose of the poor possum. By the time I got back outside, the possum was gone! 

Didn't realize how well they played possum, even to the extent of being so stiff. I'm always learning something new from my dogs.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I'd have my coffee and yogurt in front of my computer on the weekend, and when I was done I'd leave the spoon in the container and put it in the cup, so it wouldn't tip over.


I have plain yogurt with fresh fruit nearly every morning. When I get up to go to the bathroom/shower, my cat cleans the bowl for me! I almost never catch him in the act, either. I just notice that the bowl is really clean and shiny when I come back.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

mere_de_tous said:


> I don’t know if this story fits here because I honestly wouldn’t have known better until it happened, but, I used to have an Akita/GSD mix named Tatanka. He was pretty good about hanging out by himself whenever I’d leave the house. However I soon realized he would counter surf while I was away because I’d come home to a house full of shredded paper towels. I started storing the paper towels in a cupboard, and I made sure to never leave food out. Well one night I came home pretty late and Tanka very excitedly greeted me with a large kitchen knife. He was holding it by the handle and looked like the happiest serial killer to ever exist
> the knife was dirty in the kitchen sink, so that was a new area I had to make sure was clear before leaving the house!
> 
> View attachment 580437
> ...


Halo: "Hold my beer."

I miss that bad dog.


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

Cassidy’s mom that is the best picture!  
I love it! That is exactly what Tanka looked like with total wiggle butt going on because he was so happy to see me. Thank goodness he wasn’t a jumper or I may have ended up injured!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Halo: "Hold my beer."
> 
> I miss that bad dog.
> 
> View attachment 580454


I think all of us who “knew” Halo miss that dog!
I immediately thought of your infamous knife photo, too 🥰


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I have so many, I’d have to take over this entire thread!
Let’s seeee.... I was exercising younger Rolf on a 50-foot line, in a park adjacent to a huge sports field, where kids were training with their coaches.
All was going great, until a team showed up with several soccer balls. One kid dropped one, it went rolling, and after it bolted Rolf, at full speed.
What did I do? 🤪
Yup, you know it, grabbed the long line, and was promptly yanked off my feet. Fell on all fours, almost face-planted in the grass. Talk about undignified!
Rolf got away, thank goodness he didn’t gator anyone, and that the people weren’t afraid of him. “Oh, hello, doggie!”
I got up, trying to look unfazed. Both wrists were throbbing as I jogged up and retrieved the line, apologizing and reeling in Mr. Canine Messi.
I thought I heard a few chuckles...


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Wow, you'd think that would make itself evident on the way out the back door, if you know what I mean


It was a really good scam. My wife is in charge of the kitchen. Primary planner and head chef. My mom is guest baker and general kibitzer. I am a short-order cook, clean-up, and grocery getter (after the list has been made by wife and amended by mom  No one realized anything was missing. We all just assumed someone else used it or put it away by accident.

Now, anything other than fruit that is left on the counter goes on the microwave under a pyrex dish.

I never saw any butter wrappers. Ole usually poops on our walk through the neighborhood to the trailhead. I pick it up in a plastic bag and plop it (pun intended) in the garbage can by the trail.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

I am cackling so hard from all these I can barely type!

I have a bad memory so I have trouble recalling some of my "I should've known better" moments with Charlie, but I think one of the most awful/funniest was when he was very young, probably only 2.5 months. He had just gotten done at his trip to the vet, he had a rough case of worms and we had to do a quick switch of his food a few days before so poops were NOT pleasant. Well, the day after his vet visit, we were hanging out in my room and I decided to go help my dad out real quick with preparing dinner. Charlie was never a very destructive pup, and had plenty of toys, so I left him out in my bedroom to go help. Since we're both big talkers, I stayed gone for a little longer than I meant to. Fast forward 20ish minutes, I make my way to my bedroom, open the door, and low and behold, there is runny poop, EVERYWHERE. He had never jumped on my door or walls before, but he seemed to be feeling pretty artistic that day because he had covered his paws in it and preceded to jump on my wall and my door, effectively smearing it everywhere nearby, as well as himself.

I was absolutely horrified, I sat in shock for a good few minutes while a stinky Charlie stared at me from his bed like "I painted it just for you!"

He had lots of fun watching me scrub the walls and the floor for the next hour before it dried, and then a VERY thorough bath!

You can still see the discoloration smears on my wall to this day....


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

When Grendel was a pup, about 4 or 5 months old, I irresponsibly left groceries sitting on the floor in my kitchen. I had just gotten home and went outside to talk to my husband shortly after bringing them in. I didn't even think about the fact that the hamburger had been on sale and I had purchased about 5 pounds of it. When we went in, we found that Grendel had consumed a large portion of the raw burger. My husband was so upset with him, that he tied him outside to his truck. Poor Grendel was upset at being punished for doing what he thought was normal that he ate gravel. Poor baby pooped gravel the next day. It was not a good way to teach a lesson, but that dog NEVER again got into any of our food, even when left within his reach.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

It's often said dogs live in the moment. That they don't really "feel" or show true guilt. That it's merely a reaction to our reaction, demeanor upon discovering their misdeed. Nope not true. I was dog sitting for a friend in my home. She never said anything about any bad behaviors and the dog was fine being left alone. So we go out for a couple of hours. We come home and open the door and there is CJ (gsd x beagle mix) sitting in the hall with her ears out to the sides, head down and looking oh so guilty and very bloated in the belly. We had no idea what she could have or would have done. I walk into the kitchen and the full package of hot dog buns, half a package of hamburger buns were gone off the kitchen table. She didn't tear the bags open she removed the plastic clip and removed the buns without damaging the bags. Then I notice the package of chocolate chip cookies is empty too. I'm in a panic. The dog ate all that chocolate. I reach my friend to tell her we are going to the vet. She laughs and tell me not to worry. She tells me CJ loves bread and has done it before. I'm still worried about the chocolate. She tells me a few weeks before CJ ate an entire bag 3 lb. bag of peanut M&Ms she stole out of a closed pantry and if that didn't make her sick fewer chocolate chips probably wasn't going to either. 
So we spent the evening with an over stuffed bread filled dog waiting for the explosion. I have never seen a dog poop and poop and poop so much bread in my life. She was fine but boy if you could have seen the look of guilt on her face when we came in the door. The "I'm sorry, I know I was bad and shouldn't have...just couldn't help myself" look. Wasn't my dog...I should have known better than to leave anything out.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Sunsilver said:


> I have plain yogurt with fresh fruit nearly every morning. When I get up to go to the bathroom/shower, my cat cleans the bowl for me! I almost never catch him in the act, either. I just notice that the bowl is really clean and shiny when I come back.





https://americasbestpics.com/picture/youre-so-artistic-trisha-love-the-swirly-designs-originally-trisha-fTjopvG59?s=cl


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Lots of mistakes and destruction over the years.

Funniest was a Great Dane who tore a ceiling fan down after breaking out of a kennel. He was covered in drywall dust, holding the fan in his mouth when I opened the door. The fan was improperly installed into a regular light box, not a box designed for a fan, and the box was ripped out of the ceiling when he decided to jump up and grab it. I wish I had cameras back then.

This little guy Roscoe came to me in Oklahoma after getting kicked out of multiple foster homes for escape and mass destruction. I had him in a Vari-kennel his first day with me. He ripped through the side, drug a dog bed through the hole and destroyed it inside the kennel. Next day, in a new crate, he tore a hole in the side and got a hold of the curtains, pulling them down and shredding them. Next day, in a wire crate with 100 zip ties holding it together, he slid the tray out of the bottom, walked the crate across the room and shredded another dog bed. I ended up keeping him in that wire crate, upside down so he couldn't get his feet through to the floor, with the crate under my kitchen table, tied to the legs so it couldn't move, with several things set on the table to weigh it down.

Valor has eaten a couple shoes, a couple rugs and a pair of glasses. 

I'll post some obedience fails later


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You know one day I was working retrieves with Cion at club. I throw the dumbbell and wait for it to stop. I give Cion the bring command. He blasts off like a rocket. He doesn’t stop at the dumbbell though. He just keeps going. And going and going. About 100 yards across the island. No end target in sight. Apparently I needed to make a bigger difference between being hand signs and the send out. At least I know he got the idea for that one.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I was training Andy at the park on a 25 foot lead to reinforce his recall. I sent him out with a toss of his toy. I threw the toy far enough so that it landed outside his 25 foot reach and didn't know that the lead was wrapped a couple of times around my ankle until he hit the end of the lead and kept going.

The result was gross. There were to cuts that were deep enough to bleed heavily and the friction burn on the inside of my ankle is still there.
Sheilah


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

sitstay said:


> I was training Andy at the park on a 25 foot lead to reinforce his recall. I sent him out with a toss of his toy. I threw the toy far enough so that it landed outside his 25 foot reach and didn't know that the lead was wrapped a couple of times around my ankle until he hit the end of the lead and kept going.
> 
> The result was gross. There were to cuts that were deep enough to bleed heavily and the friction burn on the inside of my ankle is still there.
> Sheilah


That sounds super painful! I’m grateful to not have had that happen though I’ve been drug by horses before and it sucks.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

sitstay said:


> I was training Andy at the park on a 25 foot lead to reinforce his recall. I sent him out with a toss of his toy. I threw the toy far enough so that it landed outside his 25 foot reach and didn't know that the lead was wrapped a couple of times around my ankle until he hit the end of the lead and kept going.
> 
> The result was gross. There were to cuts that were deep enough to bleed heavily and the friction burn on the inside of my ankle is still there.
> Sheilah


Been there, done that. Once on a mission. Fama yanked me off my feet in the middle of a meeting with a village elder lol. 

Last January, we were camping in Florida. I had the nerd out on a long line. I got a loop around my leg and didn't know it. Threw the bumper. Did the splits.

I have a fake hip.

I was really terrified I dislocated it. Thankfully, no harm other than a burn.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

NadDog24 said:


> That sounds super painful! I’m grateful to not have had that happen though I’ve been drug by horses before and it sucks.


I just sold my last horse a couple of months ago. I can't tell you how many times I have ended up skiing in the mud or snow or ice on the way to and from turn out. 

And there is always that brain fart that makes you want to hold on when they bolt. And you're usually on the ground by the time you decide to let go.
Sheilah


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I was visiting my brother's family, and after supper we decided to do a movie double-header. I knew I was really pushing it leaving the dogs home alone for so long, but I had never seen The Holy Grail before and I REALLY wanted to see it.

Here's what greeted me when I got home. I use those bags for gathering poop, and there wasn't a single bag that didn't have a hole in it!

Okay, it could have been worse. This was the only damage - no one pooped or peed in the house!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Me, in obedience class:

Teaching "Leave It" - teacher told us to keep a hand on their collar, and place treat on chair. When they go for the treat, say "Leave It!" and don't let them reach it. I put the treat on the chair, Rumo went for it, and he was so strong that I couldn't hold him! He gulped the treat down with me hanging on to his collar and saying "Leave...."

Between the Legs trick - teaching a fun trick to walk between our legs. Rumo was taller than I thought! When he walked between my legs, I tripped and fell over him (ouch)

Heeling - unable to remember the way she wanted us to use the cones, I kept turning/circling the wrong way. Teacher kept making us go back and start again. I'm still confused! 

Rumo likes dog training more than I do. His eyes sparkle and he bounces up and down, he does everything so eagerly...at least one of us enjoys dog training! I'm such a bad trainer though, that he has learned some weird behaviors by connecting the dots wrong in his doggy brain...


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

GSDchoice said:


> Me, in obedience class:
> 
> 
> 
> Between the Legs trick - teaching a fun trick to walk between our legs. Rumo was taller than I thought! When he walked between my legs, I tripped and fell over him (ouch)


Which is exactly why I trained Andy to down in between my legs! 
Sheilah


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

In my infinite wisdom (NOT) I totally ruined our extraordinarily handler soft dog's willingness to fetch when she was just a pup by issuing verbal corrections in some different scenarios. It then took me months to teach her to fetch, many many sessions, baby steps, a little outside the box thinking and a lot of patience to finally get her to bring the fetch item all the way back to my hands. Alot of work for a 'simple fetch' but it did feel great to finally gain her trust and the whole situation gave me some fantastic lessons however


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Some years ago now, my first GSD... I had cooked a chicken in the crock pot and was getting ready for work. I had the lid off the crock pot and the phone rang, figured pushing it to the back of the counter would be fine (this dog wouldn't touch a steak on the coffee table until he was told it was his). I'm wandering the house, talking and wondering why the dog wasn't anywhere around me. To the kitchen to check I go, he had picked the chicken out of the crock pot and placed it in his dish - by then he pretty well had it picked clean. The only saving grace was most of the bones stayed in the crock pot when he grabbed it. I gave him points for taking it to his dish - guess that made it his officially lol. That one cost him a night at the vet clinic and me a few hundred dollars - I've always called it the most expensive chicken I didn't get to taste.


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

Three weeks ago, on ebay, I bought a 70-year-old Douglas fir front door with a half-circle glass window on top and had it shipped from Canada down to the States. The shipping cost more than the door did. I spent two days stripping the old varnish off, staining and polyurethening the interior side, and painting the exterior side a nice green. Two weeks ago, I adopted a rescue GSD (3-4 years old, 81 pounds), after my first attempt to adopt a shelter dog was thwarted (he had distemper and the shelter euthanized him). I named the new dog Vajra, and on the first day he learned that by scratching on the door, he could summon me to let him inside or outside. He did this at least 50 times the first day, 25 the second day, and then went down to about 5 times a day. The new door now has claw marks starting almost 5 feet off the ground on both sides. They are not too obvious if you stand far away and don't approach the door.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

When I was a teenager, we received a phone call, the person said they had found our dog, now we had not lost any dog but this dog had an ID disk with our contact details on. Being intrigued as to why this dog had our details, we decided to go an see this dog.

It was a young placid male GSD with an old collar and tag that I remember owning, the people that found him could not keep him in their home, so we decided to take him back with us and take him to a rescue center in the morning. We told the finders that if the owner is found then they can give them our contact details.

We brought the dog home, gave it some food and water and took him to relieve himself in the garden and put him in the conservatory for the night away from our dogs. I woke up the next morning to find him wagging his tail whilst sitting on the wicker furniture that he had destroyed.

Luckily the owners contacted us that morning and he was returned to them, we did not mention the furniture but did ask them about the collar, it turn out that my dog and theirs were at the same vets for an operation and when they collected him, he had our collar on, not sure why thy did not return the collar or put a new disk on. We removed the ID tag but let them keep the collar and told them to get a new ID disk for their dog.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i regularly lured stray dogs home and closed them in our yard as a child. one was a husky….can’t recall why i’d gone in the house for a bit, but i came out to a destroyed section of our wooden fence and no more Oscar (his temporary name).

i washed a lot of cars after that!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Not my dog but a friend of mine, we were late teens, came up to our cottage for a weekend and brought the neighborhood dog (used to wander the neighborhood, went into many houses, everyone fed it, was a Cocker Spaniel I believe). Buddy stopped to grab a burger, left the dog in the car (his Mom's brand new Honda Accord, leather interior) who promptly at the door liner and half a seat, foam everywhere. Didn't like being left in the car ....


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

To go with the long line horror stories. I have we weathered a great many falls, summersaults and burns. The final straw...

I was exiting my back door with Apex on the long line. I live on wooded acreage without a fence. Right outside the door is a deer. I held the line with the first lunge man I was proud for a moment. Second lunge he was free. 
Found Apex about an hour or so later tangled in the woods. Horribly dangerous.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Fodder said:


> i washed a lot of cars after that!


The lesson learned by young Fodder from washing all those cars. "Make sure you spend the time and money upfront to fortify the fence before bringing stray animals home."

And she has been bringing strays home ever since


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

davewis said:


> The lesson learned by young Fodder from washing all those cars. "Make sure you spend the time and money upfront to fortify the fence before bringing stray animals home."
> 
> And she has been bringing strays home ever since


lol… part of this is true, i just stopped bringing home huskies 😉


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Husky owners talk about things like running a wire INSIDE of their physical fences, fences with "rollers" on top, fences with stakes dug deep into the ground underneath...they see their huskies on the Roof, climbing up the wall of their shed, etc!  Luckily our husky/shep mix seems to be quite a Homebody.


----------



## ShelleyH (Nov 5, 2021)

Coming back from the Coop with Ania (8 month old GSD ) and our Golden Doodle and suddenly this intense cheese smell filled the car. The pup had grabbed a large chunk of very expensive Parmesan cheese from my shopping bag and was wolfing it down. She also has a boot, shoe and sock fetish. We all have to put our footwear on the highest shelf possible lol. Oh and paper note pads - she grabs them off my desk and shreds them ......


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

WNGD said:


> Not my dog but a friend of mine, we were late teens, came up to our cottage for a weekend and brought the neighborhood dog (used to wander the neighborhood, went into many houses, everyone fed it, was a Cocker Spaniel I believe). Buddy stopped to grab a burger, left the dog in the car (his Mom's brand new Honda Accord, leather interior) who promptly at the door liner and half a seat, foam everywhere. Didn't like being left in the car ....


The cottage wasn't on Drag Lake in Haliburton, was it? Because this is EXACTLY what my husband's spaniel, Biff, used to do when the family was at the cottage! I never heard about him tearing the car seats apart, though!

Spaniels are notorious chow-hounds, and those sad eyes they give you when begging convince many people that they are absolutely STARVING!!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

This one might give you a chuckle. As a teen (long ago) my mom brought home a puppy for my step father. His name was Sam. Sam was a tiny pup mutt with a GSD dame and a lab/newfie/hound sire from a large litter (something like 11-13). Sam grew and grew and grew to a tall 125 lb. gentle giant. He loved everyone and everything. But being that he was part lab/hound Sam had a wondering way. He would get loose in our small town and we would track him down. We wondered for a while how he was getting loose until we realized when the urge to roam struck he was letting himself out the screen door. One day Sam went missing and we searched his usual destinations with no luck. Night came and we really began to worry. It had begun to rain and was getting foggy. Hard to see an all black dog in the dark. Mom worked the night shift and on her way to work she stopped and asked a local police officer that was a family friend if he had seen Sam. Replying no but he would keep an eye out for the big guy. Late that night a police car pulls in the drive and out pops Sam. Sam was all happy with himself getting a ride home. The officer was not thrilled with the wet muddy dog smell in his police car. 
This began a trend that lasted for several years. Two or three times a year Sam would get the itch to go for a wonder and if we didn't find him first the police would bring him home. Sometimes even stopping and getting him a donut, ice cream or a burger before they dropped him off. He stopped wondering when a new officer not from the town picked him up and took him to the pound not once but twice in a week. The officer didn't know Sam's notoriety and local fame. Mom gave Sam a stern talking to about how much it cost to get him out of jail. Sam should have known his luck would run out and his fun police car rides were not meant to last. Our dog had a juvie record...lol! He was a great dog.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunsilver said:


> The cottage wasn't on Drag Lake in Haliburton, was it? Because this is EXACTLY what my husband's spaniel, Biff, used to do when the family was at the cottage! I never heard about him tearing the car seats apart, though!
> 
> Spaniels are notorious chow-hounds, and those sad eyes they give you when begging convince many people that they are absolutely STARVING!!


No, west of Gravenhurst and a long time ago. Made for a funny weekend though.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Springbrz said:


> This one might give you a chuckle. As a teen (long ago) my mom brought home a puppy for my step father. His name was Sam. Sam was a tiny pup mutt with a GSD dame and a lab/newfie/hound sire from a large litter (something like 11-13). Sam grew and grew and grew to a tall 125 lb. gentle giant. He loved everyone and everything. But being that he was part lab/hound Sam had a wondering way. He would get loose in our small town and we would track him down. We wondered for a while how he was getting loose until we realized when the urge to roam struck he was letting himself out the screen door. One day Sam went missing and we searched his usual destinations with no luck. Night came and we really began to worry. It had begun to rain and was getting foggy. Hard to see an all black dog in the dark. Mom worked the night shift and on her way to work she stopped and asked a local police officer that was a family friend if he had seen Sam. Replying no but he would keep an eye out for the big guy. Late that night a police car pulls in the drive and out pops Sam. Sam was all happy with himself getting a ride home. The officer was not thrilled with the wet muddy dog smell in his police car.
> This began a trend that lasted for several years. Two or three times a year Sam would get the itch to go for a wonder and if we didn't find him first the police would bring him home. Sometimes even stopping and getting him a donut, ice cream or a burger before they dropped him off. He stopped wondering when a new officer not from the town picked him up and took him to the pound not once but twice in a week. The officer didn't know Sam's notoriety and local fame. Mom gave Sam a stern talking to about how much it cost to get him out of jail. Sam should have known his luck would run out and his fun police car rides were not meant to last. Our dog had a juvie record...lol! He was a great dog.


LOL no one thought to fix the door?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Read Pawsed's Borzoi story. They are notorious thieves. I once had a Borzoi foster. I had baked a cake and it to was to cool off on the counter. But we had three toddlers so plenty of distractions. A couple of days later I remembered that I had baked a cake but never saw it again. He didn't leave a crumb for a reminder and evidently ate the whole thing.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

@wolfy dog Smarter than Luc! For his 15th birthday we had a (human) party (good excuse for a party I figured) and got him in a cake, all dogs got a third. I don't know if he was excited or what, but he tried to his cake in one go (guess I should've cut up) and promptly threw back up all over the floor.

...whoops...


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> Read Pawsed's Borzoi story. They are notorious thieves. I once had a Borzoi foster. I had baked a cake and it to was to cool off on the counter. But we had three toddlers so plenty of distractions. A couple of days later I remembered that I had baked a cake but never saw it again. He didn't leave a crumb for a reminder and evidently ate the whole thing.


Around here I never forget if I baked a cake (more likely sour dough bread or banana bread with dark chocolate chips and cranberries) and it barely has time to cool before one of us is into it.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

WNGD said:


> No, west of Gravenhurst and a long time ago. Made for a funny weekend though.


This was a very long time ago. My (late) husband was born in 1934!
The night Biff died, he was studying for his finals at university. The paper he submitted the next day was so tear-stained, his professor had to meet with him, and have him interpret exactly what it was he'd written! 😥


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

Sometimes I wonder how I can be so dumb. 

I was walking Thena on the wooded trail that leads to a neighborhood park. When we are on this trail, I put her on a long, coiled leash so she can explore and just be a dog. During our walk today, the phone rang. It was a work call that I had to take. 

As I answered the phone, I dropped the leash and it flopped and rolled down the hill and uncoiled completely. Trying to maintain a professional tone on the phone, I grabbed at the leash and tried to coil it. I might as well have been trying to coil a live snake. Another dog owner was coming down the trail, so I finally just gave up and wrapped the leash around my arm. About that time, Thena noticed the other dog and gleefully barked, jumped up and bounded enthusiastically to greet her. The phone went flying, as did I. 

I finally found the phone in a clump of weeds. My client was still on the line. He quipped, "Oh, I see you have a dog too!" 

So much for professionalism.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I had a small accident in a hardware carpark today, it bled a lot. I keep a human first aid kit and a dog first aid kit in the car. The dog first aid kit is 4 times bigger, better and more comprehensive than the human one. Today is the second time I've used the dog first aid kit rather than the human one to treat a human wound or injury .


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Carpark??? Is that a fenced-in area where you take your cars to run around and burn off energy?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I was 11 or 12, I was delivering our bi-weekly newspaper and took our dog, Tramp, a schnauzer mix with me. I didn't bother with a leash. Tramp ran in front of a pick up and got hit and thrown in a ditch. I jumped into the dish and fished him out. The guy in the truck stopped and drove me home with the dog, whose leg was injured. 

When my mom came home from work she took me and the dog to the vet. The vet didn't do anything, just said that it would heal, and to keep him on the leash until he did. He healed. But he then bit the baby. The first time we thought my sister who was 11 years younger than me, so no more than one was near his food, the next time it was totally unprovoked. 

My parents never told me what they did, but Tramp was gone. A dog that bites the baby isn't a good dog. We figured that the dog got knocked on the head when it was hit by the truck. Or maybe schnauzers just get bitey when they are mature. Either way it was my fault the dog got hit. It could have died that day, or at the vet, instead it was a few weeks later. Some things you can't take back.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

davewis said:


> Carpark??? Is that a fenced-in area where you take your cars to run around and burn off energy?


Haha, I knew exactly what a Carpark was, I read a British author, and watch a lot of British TV shows.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Ringhram said:


> Sometimes I wonder how I can be so dumb.
> 
> I was walking Thena on the wooded trail that leads to a neighborhood park. When we are on this trail, I put her on a long, coiled leash so she can explore and just be a dog. During our walk today, the phone rang. It was a work call that I had to take.
> 
> ...


COVID has humanized the at-home work place. Instead of worrying that the dog might bark during a call as you would have a few years ago, I start a lot of Zoom or Teams calls by showing my dog(s) usually at my feel and say "if the Amazon guy delivers anything while we're on this car, please disregard my 4 legged mobile alarm!"

That's usually followed by "oh, he's so handsome, I have an X-dog, my friend has a GSD etc" and the call defenses are instantly lowered. That never would have happened pre-COVID.

I take calls all the time in the woods and just tell them that. Everyone recognizes that others need mental health breaks during the day and mine are both personal therapy dogs without knowing it.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Have had my cat settle on my lap during a Zoom meeting for a church group I belong to. We were watching a video, so it was no big deal. I was using my tablet, and had my legs up on the bed, so I just moved the tablet so he wasn't blocking the camera! 

At least he didn't butt-block the camera...


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Sunsilver said:


> Have had my cat settle on my lap during a Zoom meeting for a church group I belong to. We were watching a video, so it was no big deal. I was using my tablet, and had my legs up on the bed, so I just moved the tablet so he wasn't blocking the camera!
> 
> At least he didn't butt-block the camera...


Once on a Teams meeting with my group at work one of our cats walked towards me and stopped, sphincter to the camera. I shooed her away and looked up to seeing someone laughing their head off.

Xerxes has bayed a few times, which always amazes people.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Fodder said:


> So, share your “I should have known better” moments. No comments, questions or explanations - just stories and hopefully some 😳 but mostly 🤣 reactions.


ahem..


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I was home office based for 23 years before I retired. Heard it all from dogs to parrots. The best is one dog barks and then you hear several others on the call respond.

Pro tip: keep your line muted until actively talking. Also use generated backgrounds if you PC is powerful enough. They have a very tight window of what will be seen so a dog in the back ground moving about won't be seen until they pop up in your lap for a kiss.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

jarn said:


> Once on a Teams meeting with my group at work one of our cats walked towards me and stopped, sphincter to the camera. I shooed her away and looked up to seeing someone laughing their head off.
> 
> Xerxes has bayed a few times, which always amazes people.


EXACTLY what happened to a girl I was on a call with earlier this year. She's in Saskatchewan though so wasn't you!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Fodder said:


> ahem..


But where's the fun in that?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

davewis said:


> Carpark??? Is that a fenced-in area where you take your cars to run around and burn off energy?


😅 That would be called hooning. What do you call the area customers park their cars while they shop?


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

Thank you all for such great stories, on this thread and others. I often read the threads on this forum from my phone without signing in after we go to bed. I woke my husband up last night because I was laughing so hard at these posts!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Oh I got one! Today on our walk I saw Nadja walk up to a steep bank filled with leaves from the hazelnuts, it has beeen pretty rainy recently so the ground was really wet and soggy and next thing I know I see that big dummy go tumbling down the bank landing in the leaves! I run up to make sure she’s ok all while laughing then before I could realize it I was falling too! I was promptly tackled by 70 pounds of sable craziness and we both climbed back up, she made it look easy but I struggled a bit. I finally managed to clamber up, Nadja was no help and brought me a stick to throw. So we learned a lesson today… watch out for crumbly bank edges. Good times


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

For your viewing pleasure, my favourite ad on (Australian) TV, the cute little critters are sugar gliders.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

no idea what they are selling but that is adorable


----------



## SafeNSound (Jan 11, 2022)

When my wife and I first rescued Layla, she was adjusting to her new life really well. We assumed it would be okay to leave her out of her crate while we briefly left to go pick up food. I also stupidly left a big package of chicken breasts on the counter to thaw for dinner that night. They were still frozen solid and it was one of those big packs with like 5 or 6 breasts... When we got back Lay had managed to get the package down and eat every single breast in there. Even neatly opened the plastic wrapping. 

That was almost three years ago and it still blows my mind that she didn't get sick and was able to eat chicken that was frozen that quickly!


----------

